

Al Gore & IPCC win 2007 Nobel Peace Prize - muriithi
http://nobelpeaceprize.org/eng_lau_announce2007.html

======
veritas
That's one way to render the Peace Prize meaningless.

~~~
brlewis
Whose work do you think has been of the greatest benefit to mankind this past
year?

~~~
veritas
It's not a question of benefit. I'm not arguing that Gore's promotion of the
Global Warming threat wasn't a great benefit, but that he did not deserve the
Nobel PEACE Prize.

Evangelizing the Global Warming movement doesn't promote peace in any direct
way. It might promote it in an indirect way (by stopping resource wars) but
even that is doubtful.

Give the Peace prize to someone truly deserving of the title ... say the
Burmese monks who are attempting to free and save their country/people from
oppression.

If you can't find someone to give it to, don't give it out at all.

This is equivalent to giving Apple the prize for Physics because they put a
small hard drive in everyone's hands instead of the people who actually
invented the technology.

~~~
brlewis
I guess the Norwegian committee decided that Gore did "the most or the best
work for fraternity between nations." The Burmese monks are doing something
within a single nation.

<http://nobelpeaceprize.org/eng_com_will1.html>

[http://nobelprize.org/alfred_nobel/will/short_testamente.htm...](http://nobelprize.org/alfred_nobel/will/short_testamente.html)

~~~
veritas
That's just it... what did he do?

Sure everyone knows about global warming, but there's still nothing being
done. The US is standing still, the Kyoto protocol is a joke and China/India
are still industrializing so their fossil fuel consumption is only going up.

Europe has made some efforts but nearly enough. I just think it's ridiculous
to give out the Peace Prize for basically, promoting a cause.

Well whatever :) The committee gave it to him, so congratulations I guess.

------
ivankirigin
I liked Kottke's comment: "Al Gore won a share of the 2007 Nobel Peace Prize
for what is essentially a PowerPoint presentation."
<http://www.kottke.org/remainder/07/10/14273.html>

~~~
bluishgreen
Steve Jobs makes a lot more money than Gore making essentially powerpoint
presentations. But you know that is essentially not true.

~~~
ivankirigin
Actually, Jobs makes decisions and presents them. As Kottke explained to those
who complained, the prize is for the movie. No movie, no prize. The movie was
a slide show dramatization of results Gore didn't find.

------
jsmcgd
I fully support the decision to award Al Gore and IPCC the nobel peace prize.
Wars are started for many reasons and global warming will definitely be one of
them. Darfur is just a taster.

------
mhidalgo
Now I just hope he runs for president.

~~~
muriithi
He has consistently denied that he will run but you never know. After all he
is a politician!

------
patrickg-zill
Look at recent winners and see if you can spot the pattern.

------
augustus
The noble committee is a disgrace.

There is no connection between global warming and peace.It is questionable
whether global warming is a threat in the first place.

What does a lifetime politician know about global warming anyway.

The noble peace price should be given to the US armed forces. They are the
ones eradicating terrorism so the world can have peace.

-Augustus 

~~~
far33d
Seriously?! Call it political bias but the Nobel committee will never give the
peace prize to someone who starts a war preemptively.

